# 1962 421SD Pistons



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I realize this is a GTO forum. Just trying to get this out to as many Pontiac guys as possible. 

I'm trying to help a Stock Eliminator racer find a 1962 421SD piston. He is currently running a '62 Cat, with a 389 engine, but wants to build a 421SD engine for it. To do this, he must find an original 1962 421SD piston, to copy. Then a piston company will duplicate that original, and submit it to NHRA for approval. If NHRA approves it, the piston maker will give it a part number and it will be listed by NHRA as a legal replacement for that engine. 

So, does anybody have one, know somebody who does, or know somebody who might know somebody that does ?


----------

